# Panic horn starts after battery replacement on my Rogue 2014



## FuriousNick (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi, I replaced my battery on my Rogue 2014 yesterday and as soon as I attached the negative cable to the battery pole, the panic horn starts blowing non stop. What I need to do to stop it? I read somewhere to lock and unlock the doors with the fob key, I didn't try this yet. Please could you help me?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## FuriousNick (Jun 4, 2020)

FuriousNick said:


> Hi, I replaced my battery on my Rogue 2014 yesterday and as soon as I attached the negative cable to the battery pole, the panic horn starts blowing non stop. What I need to do to stop it? I read somewhere to lock and unlock the doors with the fob key, I didn't try this yet. Please could you help me?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## FuriousNick (Jun 4, 2020)

Finally, it was really simple, I fixed it with the key, only by pressing unlock and lock doors button.

Thank you.


----------

